# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  librairie client IMAP

## Nico_stras

Bonjour,

Je cherche  automatiser certaines tches lors de la rception d'e-mail.
Par exemple enregistrer automatiquement une pice jointe, avec un nom qui dpend des infos de l'en-tte du mail.

Je souhaite donc crer un petit client IMAP, qui tourne en tche de fond 

Connaissez-vous une librairie qui fait client IMAP, qui intgre l'extraction des pices jointes ?

Merci pour votre retour.

Nicolas
Strasbourg

----------

